# Red Shouldered Hawk



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 31, 2017)

DSC_7076 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Awesome capture.  Love the colors and detail in the shot!  Nice job!


----------



## rydert (Feb 1, 2017)

great pic....


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 1, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome capture.  Love the colors and detail in the shot!  Nice job!





rydert said:


> great pic....



THANK YOU-S VERRY MUCH


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful photo you have there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 1, 2017)

What a beauty,,,, great shot,,,, wonder how they compare to a red tailed hawk,,,, have lots of them and eagles around here,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 1, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> Beautiful photo you have there.


Thank you ,Sir !


Cmp1 said:


> What a beauty,,,, great shot,,,, wonder how they compare to a red tailed hawk,,,, have lots of them and eagles around here,,,,



Thanks for the comment , I believe they are about the same size ....If RIP comes by here may-be He can chime in ,I'm sure he is well versed on the subject .


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 3, 2017)

Great capture!
Light in the eye, a backdrop that makes the sharp details stand out, great colors, sharp focus...
Good Job!
What ya shootin'?


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nicely done!



Cmp1 said:


> ...wonder how they compare to a red tailed hawk...



Red-shouldered hawks tend to be smaller than red-tailed hawks, but the biggest red-shouldered hawks & the smallest red-tailed hawks can be very similar in size.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

One of my favorite birds.... Nice pic


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Boy sure wish I had your lense,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Great capture!
> Light in the eye, a backdrop that makes the sharp details stand out, great colors, sharp focus...
> Good Job!
> What ya shootin'?


Thanks Joe ,Shooting a D810 with a 150-500mm sigma .


rip18 said:


> Very nicely done


Thanks RIP


blood on the ground said:


> One of my favorite birds.... Nice pic


Thank You ,Blood or do I call you MR.Ground (I Kid -I Kid)


Cmp1 said:


> Boy sure wish I had your lense,,,,


Trust me when I say, You never get over lens envy !I want the 150-600 sigma BUT need to buy the 28-70 Nikon. My biggest mistake was buying lower quality to start with instead of holding out for better glass .Then again some would say the sigma is "Lower quality " . I guess what ever one has at the time ,is really the best for them .


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Thanks Joe ,Shooting a D810 with a 150-500mm sigma .
> 
> Thanks RIP
> 
> ...



Agreed,,,, I've got a sigma 70-210 for my Canon 35mm which is pretty nice and certainly less expensive than the Canon,,,, instead of the 28 - 70 nikon take a look at the 35 - 70 vivatar series 2,,,,I'm talking 35mm not digital,,,, I've got the vivatar 35-70 in 35mm,,,, great lense for 35mm,,,, even converted to digital,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 5, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed,,,, I've got a sigma 70-210 for my Canon 35mm which is pretty nice and certainly less expensive than the Canon,,,, instead of the 28 - 70 nikon take a look at the 35 - 70 vivatar series 2,,,,I'm talking 35mm not digital,,,, I've got the vivatar 35-70 in 35mm,,,, great lense for 35mm,,,, even converted to digital,,,,


I still have a closet full of film stuff . just can't seem to turn loose of them .


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> I still have a closet full of film stuff . just can't seem to turn loose of them .



Agreed,,,, gotta T-90,,,,great camera,,,, even converted to digital,,,, can still get some good lenses at B&H,,,, I've even gotta Sunpak 522,,,, with all the filters,,,, for digital I've gotta nikon p510,,,, no digital lenses for me,,,, too expensive,,,,


----------

